# groundhogs tonight



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

made a quick trip out before the rain, one at 83 yds, one at 366 yards (26 1/8" clicks) with .17 remington


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice shot man.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thx, my longest yet with my encore...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good shot  must practice allot ?


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

366 yds, thats one heck of a shot.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

for a .17 that is pretty crazy distance....I'd be happy to hit it with my .223 at that distance....

Do you have a place where you can practice at that distance, or do you go by a ballistics table?


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ClickerCrazy said:


> for a .17 that is pretty crazy distance....I'd be happy to hit it with my .223 at that distance....
> 
> Do you have a place where you can practice at that distance, or do you go by a ballistics table?


keep in mind that this is a .17 remington, NOT a .17 hmr... BIG difference

i use a click chart from load from a disk...

i chrono'd then verified at 100 & 200yds... and away i went

my average for 5 shots was 3980fps, all 5 withing 20fps of eachother so im getting SUPER consistant speeds..


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

All within 20 fps is pretty darned impressive. Nice shooting by the way.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Man!!! now that's cook'n. Guess I need to read up on these newer .17's. It just seems like so small of a cal. that you would have trouble at longer ranges, if you had any kind of a wind.

Great shooting, just proves that it pays to no your weapon.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The .17 Rem is far from a new round. Not sure when it hit the market, but it's a serious centerfire round, unlike the new 17's that are much lower power. Very popular in the 1970's with the fox hunting / calling crowd ; took a couple with it myself.
We've had the discussion on wind drift, but if LK hit a hog at 366, he knows his round , rifle, & it's performance.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

like mentioned, this is not a "new" round, it was introduced in 1971... 

I do a lot of shooting, although I do miss too. 

the 17 is a great round, near ZERO recoil, watching the bullet hit thru the scope is spectacular. 

not to mention i have a great groundhogging spot! just ask swollengoat


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Almost all the hogs are gone out my way, seems the ones that come out in the open have been transformed into coyote poop !!! The farmers are happy, but I sure miss a little tune up in the summer.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

talked to my Dad tonight and come to find out he owned one back in the early 70's and used it for prairie dog hunting when we lived in Texas. I guess it just isn't something you hear about much anymore, with all the new .17's out there.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

T-180 said:


> Almost all the hogs are gone out my way, seems the ones that come out in the open have been transformed into coyote poop !!! The farmers are happy, but I sure miss a little tune up in the summer.


Coyotes make good targets also. Our hunting season closes in march, but we can legally shoot them year 'round with written permission from the property owner.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We keep after the 'yotes , but most of our time after them is with snares. Took 10 off of a 150 acre farm this winter !!! Will probably get out here in the next week or so and try calling a few.
T


----------

